# Respiratory symptoms and pulmonary functional changes in patients with IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Am J Gastroenterol 2001 May;96(5):1511-6 Related Articles, Books Respiratory symptoms and pulmonary functional changes in patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Yazar A, Atis S, Konca K, Pata C, Akbay E, Calikoglu M, Hafta A.Department of Internal Medicine, Mersin University Faculty of Medicine, Turkey.OBJECTIVE: Scientific evidence of functional interface between the immune and sensory motor systems of the gut and respiratory systems has been reported. In recent studies excess prevalence of bronchial hyper-responsiveness has been shown among patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The purpose of our study was to investigate the possible relationship between IBS and asthma. METHODS: One hundred thirty-three patients with IBS (108 women, 25 men) and 137 control subjects (105 women, 32 men) were included in this study. Both for IBS and the control group, the mean ages were 41.64+/-9.45 yr and 39.94+/-10.62 yr, respectively. Patients more than 50 yr old, with any organic GI disease, acute respiratory system infection, current or ex-smokers, and patients using drugs affecting smooth muscle and autonomic nervous system were not included in the study. Respiratory symptoms were questioned and pulmonary function tests were performed for every subject. RESULTS: There were 45 (33.8%) and eight (5.8%) subjects with respiratory symptoms in IBS and control groups, respectively (p < 0.0001). Twenty-one (15.8%) patients from the IBS group and two (1.45%) patients from the control group had the diagnosis of asthma according to history, clinical, and PFT findings. There was no statistical difference between two groups with respect to percentage of forced vital capacity and forced expiratory volume in 1 s-to-forced vital capacity. The difference between the two groups in forced expiratory volume in 1 s, flow after 50% of the vital capacity has been exhaled, peak expiratory flow rate, and maximal mid-expiratory flow rate was statistically significant (p < 0.01). CONCLUSION: We found that the prevalence of asthma was more common in the IBS group than in controls. Our finding supports the speculation that asthma and IBS may share common pathophysiological processes.PMID: 11374691 ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## KateyKat (Jan 4, 2001)

This is very interesting. Someone on another list says she learned that reflux,[GERD]over a period of time can cause asthma. Apparently u can aspirate the acid while sleeping, and this irritates the airways and can progress to asthma.KKat


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Interesting corroboration of 15-20 year old finidings re: comorbidity of reversible airways dysfunction and IBS. In earlier studies about 40% of IBS patients responded positively (symptom reduction) to Cromolyn Sodium...mast cell stabilizer used for prophylaxis in ASTHMA indicating the involvement of gut mast cells in at least one subpopulation of IBS patients....a big one.MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com [This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 06-11-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Common Disorder May UnderlieAsthma and IBS WESTPORT, CT (Reuters Health) Jun 08 - Asthma appears tobe more prevalent among patients with irritable bowelsyndrome (IBS) than among individuals without IBS, whichsuggests that there are pathophysiological processes common toboth conditions, according to Turkish researchers. Dr. Aziz Yazar and colleagues, from the Mersin UniversityFaculty of Medicine, in Mersin, performed pulmonary functiontests and noted respiratory symptoms in 133 men and womenwith IBS and 137 controls. They report their findings in theMay issue of the American Journal of Gastroenterology. In the IBS group 33.8% of patients had respiratory symptoms,significantly more than in the control group, 5.8%. In addition,15.8% of the IBS patients but only 1.45% of controls werediagnosed with asthma, Dr. Yazar's group found. Compared with controls, IBS patients had impaired pulmonaryfunction, including significantly lower forced expiratoryvolume in 1 second, flow after 50% of vital capacity had beenexhaled, peak expiratory flow rate, and maximal midexpiratoryflow rate. In a previous study, the research team notes, patient responsesto a questionnaire showed that "IBS, gastroesophageal refluxsymptoms, and symptomatic bronchial hyper-responsivenessoccur together more often than expected and that the conditionsare independently associated with each other." Some of the lines of evidence for an association between IBSand asthma, according to the researchers, are that in bothdisorders there is an altered contractility and smooth muscletone, the autonomic nervous system is involved, andinflammation probably has an etiologic role. Am J Gastroenterol 2001;96:1511-1516. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

